

RIDESHARE SERVICES LIKE LYFT, SIDECAR, AND UBERX ARE OFFICIALLY LEGAL IN CA - lizdresher
http://www.fastcompany.com/3017859/fast-feed/rideshare-services-like-lyft-sidecar-and-uberx-are-officially-legal-in-california#!

======
sp332
The text of the title (in the source HTML) is in title case. It has a CSS
transform "uppercase" applied, but if you just copy-and-paste, you get the
original case.

